# Simpson river



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to kayaking an just bought my first one I was wondering what you guys use as bait for red fish, an flounder ive been out twice an tried frozen shrimp an worms but no luck any help?

Tight lines!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Id get some gulp products, 1/4 oz jig head, and bottom bounce for reds, specks and flounder. Even flukes, salt or fresh with the jig head works great to.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Okay thanks a lot man. Any specific color or kind of gulp?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Rootbeer with the flouro/neon green tail as a start, most of all Id read the fishing reports, dabutcher (sp) who fishes BW and Escambia often will post what colors and techniques. Top water super spook bone white, or the Mirrodine will both catch reds and trout


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll be sure to use some next time I go out, an ill let you know if I have any luck!

Tight lines!


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Then, if you catch a trout, cut that sucker up and use it! But definitely gulps until then. Those reds in there are real fun with super light tackle. And by "Tight Lines" do you mean tight lines bait and tackle? If so, wonderful choice!!! It's the only place to go


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

no i wasnt talking about that tackle shop haha. any tips on where to try to catch them at i went up river twice an had no luck either time


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

danggg hahaha

ummm no not really, they're just in random spots all the time. i never get them in the same spot twice haha


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

My red was caught on Spook.


----------

